# Moved house eircom b/band can only supply 1meg and want out of my contract



## shigllgetcha (26 Oct 2012)

Hi there,

Moved into the sticks after living in town when I had 8 meg. Rang eircom told them the lady told me Id have to start a new contract but that my neighbours have bband so it shouldnt be a problem.

Line wasnt connected so someone came out and now it turns out my line can only support 1meg, we are two miles from town, my parents are 1.5 miles from town in the other direction and they were the last group of houses on their road that bband would extend to but the lady that said I could have bband so thought nothing of it.

The house phone is of no use to me I only have it to get proper broadband.

I rang eircom to say I didnt want broadband and could I just pay the line rental without a bundle or bband and id get a 3g modem and it would still work out cheaper for me but the cancelation section I had agreed to bband and that cancelation would mean paying them the bundle price for 12 months worth.

My real question is can I be signed up to a bundle from just moving my land line?

Surely I havent agreed to a bundle for broadband before I have even been told what speed I can have or told them which bundle I want. Ill conceed I agreed to a new contract but surely that could only mean the line rental as we hadnt discussed bundles at all


My best outcomes to this are:

dont take bband and just pay line rental as I did agree to a new contract.
get let out of contract because eircom cant offer me the same service
My main annoyance really is that I could pay line rental and get a 3g modem that would probably be faster and it would still be cheaper than eircom. The only reason I went with eircom is that I wanted faster speeds when it was available in town and I was happy to more for more, where as now Ill be paying more for less really

Does anyone have any advice, or gone through the same

The cancelation dpt say that my broadband is being processed, im just going to wait until they offer me a bundle and try to refuse it and the bband.


----------



## shigllgetcha (31 Oct 2012)

turned out i hadnt signed been contracted to the bband just the line rental so I can pay line rental only for 12 months and get my broadband where I want


----------



## serotoninsid (31 Oct 2012)

shigllgetcha said:


> turned out i hadnt signed been contracted to the bband just the line rental so I can pay line rental only for 12 months and get my broadband where I want


Do you mean from a wireless provider or from an eircom wholesale reseller such as vodafone, utv, digiweb, etc?  If the latter - and it's the line that's the issue - then your experience probably won't be any different.


----------



## shigllgetcha (31 Oct 2012)

yeh im going to go with 3g


----------



## shigllgetcha (1 Nov 2012)

I have my three modem up and running now, its running at 3mb/s as apposed to the 2mb/s eircom said was the very max id get (the lady said I would be lucky to get even close to this)

It ran at 8.5mb/s in town when I tested it 

Im going to wire it in the attic tonight to see If it increases the speed too (mainly to spread the wifi through the house better)


----------

